# Precision drill grinder



## coffmajt (Jul 27, 2017)

Just finished this sharpener (thanks Mark Frazier) for small drill bits ground with 4 facets instead of conical. I like the way they center. Jack


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks good ...... What grit wheel are you using?


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 27, 2017)

mark_f said:


> Looks good ...... What grit wheel are you using?


100 CBN and the finish looks good. Making the arbor and getting the wheel to run as true as I wanted took me more time than I expected. Part of the problem was my grinder thread was about .050 undersized so I had to make a special nut to custom fit the thread, then blue it in for fit. Jack


----------



## Cobra (Jul 27, 2017)

coffmajt said:


> View attachment 238447
> View attachment 238448
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good.  Did you build the point splitter to go with it?


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 28, 2017)

Cobra said:


> Looks good.  Did you build the point splitter to go with it?



No, I only plan to use it for smaller bits and I'm happy with how they perform so far. Jack


----------

